# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Ξεκλείδωμα F&U τηλεόρασης

## mariosv

Γνωρίζει κανείς πως καταργείται ο κωδικός που μου ζητάει στο menu η τηλεόραση F&U FL22893; Δοκίμασα κάποιους συνδυασμούς πλήκτρων από το τηλεκοντρόλ που βρήκα στο δίκτυο, αλλά δεν κατάφερα κάτι.

----------


## Stratocaster

Νομίζω πως ο κωδικός της F&U είναι 4 ή 5 μηδενικά.
Το έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## mariosv

> Νομίζω πως ο κωδικός της F&U είναι 4 ή 5 μηδενικά.
> Το έχεις δοκιμάσει;



Ναι, ναι 0000 είναι από το εργοστάσιο, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη αλλάχτηκε και δεν τον θυμάμαι!

----------


## satland

ψαχνωνταs στο νετ δεν βρηκα κατι ακομα και το manual δεν εγραφε κατι.Συνηθωs παταs δυο κουμπια μαζι αλλα σε αυτο θα σε βοηθειση ο ΑΜΟΙΡΙΔΗS ειναι οκ ανθρωποι

----------


## mariosv

> σε αυτο θα σε βοηθειση ο ΑΜΟΙΡΙΔΗS ειναι οκ ανθρωποι



Μίλησα ήδη πριν γράψω εδώ με το service τους, αλλά μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν τέτοια πληροφορία αλλά πρέπει να το στείλω στο service τους.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Μίλησα ήδη πριν γράψω εδώ με το service τους, αλλά μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν τέτοια πληροφορία αλλά πρέπει να το στείλω στο service τους.



Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ. https://factory-reset.com/wiki/Funai_Service_Menu

----------


## mariosv

Αυτό είχα βρει και εγώ, αλλά δεν κατάφερα κάτι. Θα δοκιμάσω πάλι τη Method 1 μιας και στις υπόλοιπες αναφέρει κουμπιά πάνω στην TV που εμένα δεν τα έχει. Τη Δευτέρα που επιστρέφω, θα δοκιμάσω πάλι και θα αναφέρω αποτελέσματα!

----------


## nestoras

Υπάρχουν λόγοι για τους οποίους δεν αναφερονται πολυ δημόσια τετοιου ειδους ξεκλειδώματα. Αν η τηλεοραση ειναι δικη σου να ξερεις οτι θα βγαλεις σιγουρα ακρη με το επισημο  τμημα  service.

----------


## mariosv

Μπα, τζίφος! Δε βλέπω προκοπή. Θα κοιτάξω για κάποιο service στην περιοχή.

----------

